# Limited slip helical diferential



## driftking (Aug 7, 2005)

I was reading some nissan brochures, If i'm not wrong the Nissan sentra spec V & Altima Spec V both have a front limited slip helical diferential.

Wouldnt it be possible to fit this one in the x-trail? to help understeer in fast dirt/sand and prevent some wheelspin when the things get ugly....(My x-trail is 2002, open diff front & rear NO VDC :thumbdwn: so the torque steer kind of suckz).

Maybe the guys with the "Fast" system cd can help (Terranismo :cheers: )


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hi driftK,

Terranismo has not been on board since June 6...(actually a few of us are asking ourselves what happened to him...?)

You have a good point about the limited slip differential (even if I have 4WD, I missed it last winter, since I had it on my SpecV before). For those who have 4WD, I guess Nissan figured it would somewhat compensate.

What really ticked me off is that I saw that feature, in its blazing glory, on the Suzuki Grand Vitara! Ah well, we can't have everything 

would be nice to have... lets see how this develops.


----------



## driftking (Aug 7, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> Hi driftK,
> 
> Terranismo has not been on board since June 6...(actually a few of us are asking ourselves what happened to him...?)
> 
> ...


That is quite odd, since I had him on my messenger and he has not been online for a very long time

Do you have any background on other sentra forum(for asking the guys there)?, maybe we can email the "Sarah's" column to see if she answers our question....


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hmm not sure... Since X-Trail has not made its mark on US market yet, perhaps non-US experts would be better able to answer... I'll think about it some more.


----------



## NismoKat (Jul 10, 2003)

Hi driftk, remember me? UNIBE well long time ago i discussed that subject with Terranismo and his reply was:

Disculpa que no te haya contestado pero es que ando medio atareado ultimamente. Ok voy a responder algunas de tus preguntas. Yo tambien estaba pensando en montar el LSD de un Spec V al X-Trail pero decidi en no hacerlo. La razon es que ya tenemos un auot 4WD que automaticamente reparte la potencia de las ruedas. No he tendio hasta ahora ningun problema con algun lado de las llantas derrapando y el X sale parejo cuando lo tengo en ese setting. Lo que si estaba pensando es en montar un pinion del QR25DE automatico de tu X-Trail al mio para asi hacer la relacion de cambios mas corta. Si le montas una de un Spec V creo que seria imposible ya que nuestra transmision es de solo 5 cambios ( y creo que el LSD tampoco funcione). 

For you non spanish speakers, he told me since our xtrails are AWD theres no need for the LSD, and he think it wouldn't work either. C' ya.


----------



## driftking (Aug 7, 2005)

NismoKat said:


> Hi driftk, remember me? UNIBE well long time ago i discussed that subject with Terranismo and his reply was:
> 
> Disculpa que no te haya contestado pero es que ando medio atareado ultimamente. Ok voy a responder algunas de tus preguntas. Yo tambien estaba pensando en montar el LSD de un Spec V al X-Trail pero decidi en no hacerlo. La razon es que ya tenemos un auot 4WD que automaticamente reparte la potencia de las ruedas. No he tendio hasta ahora ningun problema con algun lado de las llantas derrapando y el X sale parejo cuando lo tengo en ese setting. Lo que si estaba pensando es en montar un pinion del QR25DE automatico de tu X-Trail al mio para asi hacer la relacion de cambios mas corta. Si le montas una de un Spec V creo que seria imposible ya que nuestra transmision es de solo 5 cambios ( y creo que el LSD tampoco funcione).
> 
> For you non spanish speakers, he told me since our xtrails are AWD theres no need for the LSD, and he think it wouldn't work either. C' ya.


Well, I dont think that "We dont need them" is the best answer for that, but, I take my vehicle offroad, obviusly he doesnts. The thing is that the X runs out of wheel travel too fast, and the LSD would help a lot when 1 of the front tyres loses grip, also the X and the SPEC V/Altima/Quest share the same 4 speed trans, so I dont think that that's the problem........

And I hate when I ask in another forum this kind of question when they answer with "Buy a patrol, or another 4wd". That would be a perfect thing if : #1 I had the money, #2 I already own a patrol ( My moms, who doesnt uses it) #3 I love the onroad behaviour of my X, and the Seats are perfect for me :cheers: .

But, whatever....so, How'd u get the HEader? And how much?$$ :thumbup:


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

driftking said:


> Well, I dont think that "We dont need them" is the best answer for that, but, I take my vehicle offroad, obviusly he doesnts. The thing is that the X runs out of wheel travel too fast, and the LSD would help a lot when 1 of the front tyres loses grip, also the X and the SPEC V/Altima/Quest share the same 4 speed trans, so I dont think that that's the problem........
> 
> And I hate when I ask in another forum this kind of question when they answer with "Buy a patrol, or another 4wd". That would be a perfect thing if : #1 I had the money, #2 I already own a patrol ( My moms, who doesnt uses it) #3 I love the onroad behaviour of my X, and the Seats are perfect for me :cheers: .
> 
> But, whatever....so, How'd u get the HEader? And how much?$$ :thumbup:


I never said we didn't need a LSD. Some automatic X-Trails are equipped with VDC. That coupled with the AWD system provides similar grip to what a helical limited slip would do off road. Either way, even though your transmission is the same 4 speed auto as the Altima and B-15 SE-R (not Spec-V) not one of those vehicles has a factory LSD available. 

Manual transmission X-Trails share transmissions with the old base SE-R B-15 (when it was manual), Altima, and Primera. The 6 speed transmission for the Spec V with LSD is physically identical and the first 4 gear ratios match up exactly. This is because both transmissions (5 and 6 speed) are produced by the same manufacturer (and is also used in the Hyundai Tiburon V6 but that's another story). It is not impossible to do a LSD swap between them but it is more cost effective just to swap them. Of course, then you have to deal with fabricating an output shaft for the rear differential in order to keep your AWD system.

By the way I have and do use my X-Trail off-road. I live in the middle of the mountains with gravel and unpaved roads, streams, and frequent mudslides during rainy season.


----------



## driftking (Aug 7, 2005)

Terranismo said:


> I never said we didn't need a LSD. Some automatic X-Trails are equipped with VDC. That coupled with the AWD system provides similar grip to what a helical limited slip would do off road. Either way, even though your transmission is the same 4 speed auto as the Altima and B-15 SE-R (not Spec-V) not one of those vehicles has a factory LSD available.
> 
> Manual transmission X-Trails share transmissions with the old base SE-R B-15 (when it was manual), Altima, and Primera. The 6 speed transmission for the Spec V with LSD is physically identical and the first 4 gear ratios match up exactly. This is because both transmissions (5 and 6 speed) are produced by the same manufacturer (and is also used in the Hyundai Tiburon V6 but that's another story). It is not impossible to do a LSD swap between them but it is more cost effective just to swap them. Of course, then you have to deal with fabricating an output shaft for the rear differential in order to keep your AWD system.
> 
> By the way I have and do use my X-Trail off-road. I live in the middle of the mountains with gravel and unpaved roads, streams, and frequent mudslides during rainy season.



Buena explicación, el comentario de fuera de la carretera lo hice por los aros que usas, son 18 no? no se explotarian muy rápido fuera de la carretera? son muy duros?.

Y otra cosa terranismo, que en otro foro se me olvido preguntarte(B15sentra.net), me comentaste en una ocasión que tenias un amigo que puso un boost controller en una nissan frontier ZD30, Tu sabes si con el boost controller el pudo eliminar el super lag que tienen por debajo de 2000rpm?.

Yo le compré un Dtronic a mi patrol, pero ni asi pude corregir la falta de par por debajo de 2000rpm (más evidente en sitios altos y frios, como si el vehiculo no tuviera turbo por debajo de 2400rpm). El patrol se le instalo un custom downpipe, tiene un dtronic, y la presión de turbo algunas veces llega a 25PSI pero en ciudad, cuando le demandas mucha aceleración no tiene fuerza(por ejemplo cuando se calienta el intercooler).

And sorry guys that I wrote that in spanish, but it's easier for me to ask him that because I'm not really used to talk depht-technical questions in english(yet)...


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Los 18 son duros pero el X pasa muy bien afuera de carretera. Lo he metido por arroyos y demas pero tampoco algo muy extremo como campos lodosos.

A la Patrol le metistes el black box y un downpipe? No liberastes aun mas el flujo de aire. Puedes irte por un sistema de escape completo de 3 pulgadas hasta atras. Elimina todos los catalizadores. El downpipe de que diametro es? Te recomiendo hacer la boquilla de 2.5 pulgadas e irlo agrandando cuando llegue a la tuberia. 

De alli puedes meter un uppipe de mayor diametro, intercooler frontal, y mejorar la entrada de aire. Puedes mandar a hacer un CAI utilizando tuberia generica y un adaptador. Todo eso debe mejorar aun mas la salida.


----------



## driftking (Aug 7, 2005)

Terranismo said:


> Los 18 son duros pero el X pasa muy bien afuera de carretera. Lo he metido por arroyos y demas pero tampoco algo muy extremo como campos lodosos.
> 
> A la Patrol le metistes el black box y un downpipe? No liberastes aun mas el flujo de aire. Puedes irte por un sistema de escape completo de 3 pulgadas hasta atras. Elimina todos los catalizadores. El downpipe de que diametro es? Te recomiendo hacer la boquilla de 2.5 pulgadas e irlo agrandando cuando llegue a la tuberia.
> 
> De alli puedes meter un uppipe de mayor diametro, intercooler frontal, y mejorar la entrada de aire. Puedes mandar a hacer un CAI utilizando tuberia generica y un adaptador. Todo eso debe mejorar aun mas la salida.


Solo habia 1 catalizador, y fue eliminado ya. El spool up del turbo (15psi) es a 1500 rpm ahora, pero el problema es que aparenta tener un bug en la centralita del vehiculo, porque en muchas ocasiones no hay boost hasta 2200rpm...

Las tuberias son de 2.5 diametro, y recuerda que los pa trol traen un cold air intake por el fender del vehiculo, lo que si hice fue pedirle un filtro de aire k&n.

Estoy poniendo 120KW/456Nm de torque al piso, y aun asi el vehiculo se queda sin turbo cuando le demandas mucho o estas en sitios muy altos....


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Ok guys, Enough is Enough.

It started out innocently and Driftking made an effort to translate in English his Spanish written post.... but that quickly died away.

Also you guys are going way off topic within a thread which is supposed to be about "Limited Slip Differential".

Nissan Forums is established in California and accessed by countless members of various nations and some (non-english; including myself) all make an effort to use a common language, for everyones enjoyment & benefit within this community.
In return please show the same respect to all of us.

Thankyou.


----------



## driftking (Aug 7, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> Ok guys, Enough is Enough.
> 
> It started out innocently and Driftking made an effort to translate in English his Spanish written post.... but that quickly died away.
> 
> ...



Well to clear some things up I guess I was wrong by using this way instead of the PM to talk to terranismo, sorry for that. I didnt mean to disrespect anyone, And i'm going to traduce in this post what we where talking about :cheers: . so here it goes.



Me said:


> Buena explicación, el comentario de fuera de la carretera lo hice por los aros que usas, son 18 no? no se explotarian muy rápido fuera de la carretera? son muy duros?.
> 
> Y otra cosa terranismo, que en otro foro se me olvido preguntarte(B15sentra.net), me comentaste en una ocasión que tenias un amigo que puso un boost controller en una nissan frontier ZD30, Tu sabes si con el boost controller el pudo eliminar el super lag que tienen por debajo de 2000rpm?.
> 
> ...


What I was trying to say here was: 

Good explanation, the comment I made about you not going offroading was because of the 18" tyres that you use in your vehicle. Are they too harsh?.

And also terranismo I forgot to askyou in the other forum (b15sentra.net) about how did your friend fit the boost controller to his frontier and what boost was he using. Did this finally kill the dead lag issue that the zd30 patrol suffers (no boost until 2500 rpm when under heavy load or hight altitudes).

I bought a Safari Dtronic (tuning chip that increases the torque by a good 20% to 320ftlb @ 2000rpm, and 260 @ 1300rpm) but the problem is not resolved in conditions as towing and high altitudes. I also removed the cat converter, wich gives me sometimes the "boost pressure" check engine light (26psi) but the same thing kept happening.



terranismo said:


> Los 18 son duros pero el X pasa muy bien afuera de carretera. Lo he metido por arroyos y demas pero tampoco algo muy extremo como campos lodosos.
> 
> A la Patrol le metistes el black box y un downpipe? No liberastes aun mas el flujo de aire. Puedes irte por un sistema de escape completo de 3 pulgadas hasta atras. Elimina todos los catalizadores. El downpipe de que diametro es? Te recomiendo hacer la boquilla de 2.5 pulgadas e irlo agrandando cuando llegue a la tuberia.
> 
> De alli puedes meter un uppipe de mayor diametro, intercooler frontal, y mejorar la entrada de aire. Puedes mandar a hacer un CAI utilizando tuberia generica y un adaptador. Todo eso debe mejorar aun mas la salida.


Kind of what he said was: 

The 18 inch tyres are hard but the X has a very good ride offroad. I have taken it across potholes but I havent taken it to muddy tracks or anything like that.

Did you fit a black box & downpipe to the patrol? You didnt open the exhaust enought, you can buy a 3 inch system from the turbo to the back. Delete all the cats, What is the size of the downpipe?. I recommend that you make the joint of 2.5inches and start making it bigger the farther it goes. 

then you can add an up pide of a better diameter(intake & intercooler pipes) and that way increase the amount of airflow to the engine. You can make an CAI using normal plumbing tubes. That should improve the performance of the takeoff of the vehicle.



me said:


> Solo habia 1 catalizador, y fue eliminado ya. El spool up del turbo (15psi) es a 1500 rpm ahora, pero el problema es que aparenta tener un bug en la centralita del vehiculo, porque en muchas ocasiones no hay boost hasta 2200rpm...
> 
> Las tuberias son de 2.5 diametro, y recuerda que los pa trol traen un cold air intake por el fender del vehiculo, lo que si hice fue pedirle un filtro de aire k&n.
> 
> Estoy poniendo 120KW/456Nm de torque al piso, y aun asi el vehiculo se queda sin turbo cuando le demandas mucho o estas en sitios muy altos....


What I said was:

There was only 1 cat converter in the downpipe and was removed, the diameter is 2.5 inches in the downpipe. The spool up in normal city driving is 1500rpm(15psi) and goes up to around 25psi at 2500rpm, it has a very good ooomph in city, but when you start climbing things like "constanza" it gets ugly. The vehicle alreasy has a CAI.

The vehicle is putting about 163RWHP/336Pounds of torque to the floor (dyno tested, but no grapth).


So, anyway terranismo, do you have a how to or pics of the install of your friend? Did that fix the dead lag issue.

Hope that you are all happy that you can understand all that mambo jambo, and thanks valboo for pointing out that mistake :cheers:


----------



## driftking (Aug 7, 2005)

NismoKat said:


> Hi driftk, remember me? UNIBE well long time ago i discussed that subject with Terranismo and his reply was:
> 
> Disculpa que no te haya contestado pero es que ando medio atareado ultimamente. Ok voy a responder algunas de tus preguntas. Yo tambien estaba pensando en montar el LSD de un Spec V al X-Trail pero decidi en no hacerlo. La razon es que ya tenemos un auot 4WD que automaticamente reparte la potencia de las ruedas. No he tendio hasta ahora ningun problema con algun lado de las llantas derrapando y el X sale parejo cuando lo tengo en ese setting. Lo que si estaba pensando es en montar un pinion del QR25DE automatico de tu X-Trail al mio para asi hacer la relacion de cambios mas corta. Si le montas una de un Spec V creo que seria imposible ya que nuestra transmision es de solo 5 cambios ( y creo que el LSD tampoco funcione).
> 
> For you non spanish speakers, he told me since our xtrails are AWD theres no need for the LSD, and he think it wouldn't work either. C' ya.


Yes I remember you, same color as mine (xtrail) Hids. & header, aaah and a huge gtr Badge in the back :loser:  lol, na just kidding.

How is your x-trail going? did you get a free engine/mufler/blabla as I did in santo domingo motors? I guess I wont buy anything fromthose guys again :thumbdwn:


----------



## NismoKat (Jul 10, 2003)

driftking said:


> Yes I remember you, same color as mine (xtrail) Hids. & header, aaah and a huge gtr Badge in the back :loser:  lol, na just kidding.
> 
> How is your x-trail going? did you get a free engine/mufler/blabla as I did in santo domingo motors? I guess I wont buy anything fromthose guys again :thumbdwn:


My xtrail is doing fine i just had the maintenance done today, is 56,400 km now, the free stuff your talking about is a recall for the catalytic converter, but since i don't have any, they reported that my xty is "modified" so i think they didn't do anything.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

DriftKing,

Muchas gracias, por aver aclarado las cosas !
Saludos,


Guys, Thanks for clearing this up! much appreciated,

Marc.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

driftking: The Fronti is dead. The owner was staring at a miniskirt while driving and hit a concrete divider at around 80km/h head-on


----------



## driftking (Aug 7, 2005)

Terranismo said:


> driftking: The Fronti is dead. The owner was staring at a miniskirt while driving and hit a concrete divider at around 80km/h head-on


Aah...that had to be a very bad luck day for him. Do you atleast know if that solved what im talking about??... I mean the boost controller :thumbup: .


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

It still had lag, since the boost controller was manual and only incremented power in the same stages as the stock boost peak.


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

Phew, that's enough Spanish for a thread..... Anyone up for some Indonesian or Mandarin or Javanese banter with me? 

Just kiddin' guys. Always love to hear other languages....


----------

